# Santa Fe Archery



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

So I went today at the suggestion of some people. And it was a good suggestion. They took good care of me. 

Everything I bought off of my buddy was much older stuff than what's on the market currently. And they laughed at me. But, I'm a good sport about it and and barely getting into bow hunting. 

So they refletched my arrows and adjusted the draw on my bow. 

Hookedup I told them you said hello. 

So thanks alot fellas.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

They are some good people at that shop. They have always taken care of me too.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice folks with a first class shop. They were the only folks close enough LJ that carried the axion sites and stabilizers.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea!! a lot more polite and helpful than the folks at Viking archery...Walker


1976Bronc said:


> They are some good people at that shop. They have always taken care of me too.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh yeah they were nice! Pops took care of me. If I hadnt of gotten there so late I would've shot some targets. but i was closing time by the time there were done fletching my arrows and doing a few other things.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Yea!! a lot more polite and helpful than the folks at Viking archery...Walker


The have to be better than the guys at R&C also.


----------

